

 Where do prohibited businesses get online payments? - erikj54
https://stripe.com/prohibited_businesses

======
rsynnott
There are various specialist providers; notably, the porn industry has a huge
collection of them.

~~~
erikj54
Do we know the names of these payment providers? I have no doubt the porn
industry must have a slew of companies supporting them.

------
erikj54
If anyone runs a business on this list, who does your payments?

~~~
BlueWinds
Bitcoin (through Coinbase). I produce adult games mostly as a hobby, but last
year received several thousand dollars in bitcoin (not counting the price
increase).

If I were serious about making money or leaving my day job I'd have to accept
credit cards in some form, but for now I'm happier not having to deal with all
the hooplah of setting up a merchant account etc.

